# Do you know any bad herp keepers?



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Just wondering how many of you have seen privatly keps herps that are either in bad conditions or not looked after propperly?

There is a guy on here who asked me to go round and ID a scorp for him. I went round, he said it was sold to him as a P. imperator (emporer), but I ID'd it as a H. spinifer (giant Asian forrest), he no longer wanted it so he gave it me. The scorp was covered in some unknown white dust and the temps where around 55f. He also had 2 leopard gecho's which were kept at 65f, on the wrong substrait, and had no most hide. He also had 2 garter snakes that were fed on live fish out of a mini pool insider the viv; which was also WAY too low in the temperature department.

Then there was the fan footed gecko I took off him, it was kept in a terestrial tank, had potting soil as a substrait, had nowhere to climb, was fed on chicked heads and the temps where lower than 70f. I tried my best to save him but I couldn't; he died a few days after I took him home 

This sort of keeper should be outed, but I'm not sure on how to do it without getting banned myself.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

damn...the poor little people...that sort of person should be banned from keeping herps for definite.


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Yer, they should. I wish I could out him too, but naming another member may get me banned.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

hmm have a word with t-bo or one of the other mods...did you raise your concerns with this guy?


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

Unfortunately I see many cases like this every year,I currently have a Boa here for example that,after being burnt on a naked bulb,the keeper thought best to just turn the bulb off from then on.The burns were untreated,the snake obviously in pain,bit the owner.From that point on the viv was unopened.By the time we got him he had been at room temps and not fed in at least 6 months.
It is hard to know what to do for the best,naming & shaming is always the 1st thing that comes to mind,but be aware it can cause trouble.I myself have recently been banned from another forum for doing exactly that.The RSPCA are a complete waste of time & space,and if you pay to rescue every bad case you see you'll be poor for life and have 100's of herps.Well done at least for being aware and helping in the way you have.All I can suggest is talk to a moderator first before making your next move on the forum.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

how could he not even manage 75-80 degrees? did he use no heating atall incubass?

I think concerns should first be voiced to the kepper in question, and then if that person knows they are doing wrong and dont care then publicly naming them is ok and shouldnt cause anyone else to be upset.


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

I know too many 

One of them is a member on here too, not willing to name him though.


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

babygyalsw2 said:


> did you raise your concerns with this guy?


That's what I was wondering?


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Yes, I did raise my concerns and gave lots of advice, but I really boubt it will be taken as 'he was told it was ok'! The reason the temps were so low is that the heat lamp was one of those that go high above the tank (no inside it), looks kinda like a reading lamp. It was way too high for it to even gemerate a little heat.


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

I cant see the point in contacting T-Bo as at the end of the day what can he do if someone is a bad herp keeper in your opinon? (im not saying yiour not being truthfull ) 

I dont really see anything else you can do other than to try and educate this person... Naming and shaming will just mean the person will prob leave the forum and then get even less help in trying to understand the care his reps need.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

I don't know any bad keepers....just a couple of bad shops.

Stuff like this makes me sad.


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

It's not just that he is a bad keeper; he is also a MASSIVE lier. He promised the scorp I took off to another member on this forum, then lied to him saying it was all packed up and ready to go; after I had taken it! He is not only a danger to his herps, he is also a possible danger (in regards to money) to people on here. He could say he is selling things when he isn't, get paid and not send anything. The guy he promised the scorp to went out his way to buy all the required equipment for the scorp then didn't give him it.

I'm sure the unfortunate member who didn't recieve his scorp will post n here.


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

Incubuss said:


> It's not just that he is a bad keeper; he is also a MASSIVE lier. He promised the scorp I took off to another member on this forum, then lied to him saying it was all packed up and ready to go; after I had taken it! He is not only a danger to his herps, he is also a possible danger (in regards to money) to people on here. He could say he is selling things when he isn't, get paid and not send anything. The guy he promised the scorp to went out his way to buy all the required equipment for the scorp then didn't give him it.
> 
> I'm sure the unfortunate member who didn't recieve his scorp will post n here.


 
You could report the money side of it as yes thats something the mods could decide on what or if they are going to take action. If you asked the other person to pm teebs aswell?


----------



## excelsior (Aug 12, 2007)

i know 1 or 2


----------



## excelsior (Aug 12, 2007)

There is a guy on here who asked me to go round and ID a scorp for him. I went round, he said it was sold to him as a P. imperator (emporer), but I ID'd it as a H. spinifer (giant Asian forrest), he no longer wanted it so he gave it me. 

why he give it to you if he was going to sell it 

The scorp was covered in some unknown white dust and the temps where around 55f.

below room temp... how exactly?????

He also had 2 leopard gecho's which were kept at 65f, on the wrong substrait, and had no most hide. what substrate and how he keep it at one degree over room temp if the scorp was under room temp?

sorry mate but im not to sure on ur temps ur givin dont seem real


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

excelsior said:


> i know 1 or 2





excelsior said:


> There is a guy on here who asked me to go round and ID a scorp for him. I went round, he said it was sold to him as a P. imperator (emporer), but I ID'd it as a H. spinifer (giant Asian forrest), he no longer wanted it so he gave it me.
> 
> why he give it to you if he was going to sell it
> 
> ...


hmm your first 2 posts :hmm:


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

pixie_bex said:


> hmm your first 2 posts :hmm:


I didnt want to be the first to say 

Ive met a couple, but to be fair I have met far more keepers willing to learn and do the best for their animals. Ignorance is such a big factor in this; I could probably live with that (although with resources being so readily available now theres not much of an excuse), but its the people that flatly refuse to admit that theyre doing something wrong that drive me up the wall.


----------



## excelsior (Aug 12, 2007)

pixie_bex said:


> hmm your first 2 posts :hmm:


meaning?????


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

hmm..
i did wander how someone can not even manage 70-75 degrees as i asked in my post on previou spage...

BUT yeh... IP scan ip scan lol


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

i strongly believe a licence should be necessary for all animals. how many people keep animals, and how many havent got a clue. its a shame and its very sad. it makes me angry, research your pet for gods sake and dont get one until you kno at least the basics, diet, substrate, temp, humidity etc. : victory:


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

that'll teach me not to read although learn to quote properly lol!


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

huh?
isnt this your first post in this thread?


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

this thread is like the twilight zone


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

i feel its a little unfair to "name and shame" like this, this guy may genuinely not known the basic care needs for his animals and may need advice. If this thread was about me, but i know what i need to know about my animals, it would make me feel alienated and would possibly even leave the forum, when clearly all i'd need is some non-patrionising advice. Just a thought thats all, : victory:


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

The member is now aware of this thread therefore I have decided to lock it. Hopefully they will take on board the advice given and improve the setups for there reptiles.

Incubuss you could always send that scorp to that other member you said was supposed to be getting it.:smile:


----------

